# Ozark Mountain Briar Review



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Ozark Mountain Briars are pipes carved by David Johnson. Well, they used to be. David had to quit carving recently because the briar dust was affecting his throat. I do consider him a personal friend, but since he won't benefit anymore from a review (look for estate pipes by him on eBay, though), you can probably trust that what I'm saying isn't overly biased.










Appearance: David has&#8230; sorry, had a fantastic ability to add a contemporary flare to classic shapes. His technique was flawless and his carving exactingly precise. Every time I run into him, I ask tentatively if he's going back to carving, but no luck. I own two of his pipes, and they're both beautiful.

Engineering: David's a bit of a perfectionist, and it was readily apparent in his pipes. I've never seen a misaligned draft hole, a bowl drilled below the hole, or a stem that didn't fit flush with the shank.

Smoking performance: I don't know if it's the way he carved the pipes or the briar that he used, but David's pipes are phenomenal Virginia smokers. Latakia, not as much for me, but that's ok, because it seems much easier to get a great latakia pipe than a VA pipe. By the way, they smoke smooth, draw easy and stay dry. What more can you ask.

Overall impressions: There are carvers who leave the profession all the time. I don't miss any like I do David. He blended form and function and did so affordably. That's right, his pipes wouldn't break your bank. I got each of mine for $100. Sure, he could do something that cost more, but he thought about the guys who didn't have as much to spend, and that says a lot about him too.


----------



## smokinchick (Jan 27, 2012)

What an interesting looking, beautiful pipe! It looks like it sits perfectly in the hand too. Thanks for sharing this! :wave:


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Speaking of sitting in the hand, this one has one of those deep, craggy rustications that kind of massages your hand while you hold it. I wish more guys did it like that, but I've found a few who do.


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Very nice pipe Tom, also what is your opinion on the xikar pipeline? Do a review on that please :yo:


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

mmiller said:


> Very nice pipe Tom, also what is your opinion on the xikar pipeline? Do a review on that please :yo:


Hadn't thought of that. I'll have to now, though, just for you.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I've seen your pictures of this pipe before, and you have no idea how disappointed I was when I went looking and saw that he was no longer making pipes.

From the other pipe photos I've seen online, I really like the flair David added to his creations.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

That is a beautiful looking pipe!


----------



## smokinchick (Jan 27, 2012)

TommyTree said:


> Speaking of sitting in the hand, this one has one of those deep, craggy rustications that kind of massages your hand while you hold it. I wish more guys did it like that, but I've found a few who do.


That's exactly why I think it looks like it feels good in the hand... if that makes sense lol. I wouldn't be able to NOT touch this pipe if I were to see it in person... I joked with Erik Nording about that last week... I was checking out all his new hand carved pipes, and just had to touch each one. I'm the same way with clothes haha! One of the first tests I do with any pipe that catches my eye is the "how does it feel in my hand" test. I've seen many people do this... and even strike a couple of different "poses" with the prospect pipe. We're a funny lot, pipe smokers lol!


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> Hadn't thought of that. I'll have to now, though, just for you.


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------

